# Si supiera, no hubiera (subjuntivo imperfecto)



## Meyer Wolfsheim

Hola a todos:

Quiero traducir estas letras de la canción "La Locura."

"Si él supiera que por la noche lo estuvo esperando, no hubiera terminado con su vida."

Mi intento:

"If he knew that she had been waiting for him every night, he wouldn't have ended (with) his life."

Yo sé que "estuvo" es el preterito, pero algunas veces, para quedar más claro, quiero usar el pluscuamperfecto del inglés para indicar una acción ya terminada.  Asi, me suena mejor "that she had been waiting" que "that she was waiting/waited" por que la primera traducción indica la duración y el estado del "imperfecto" mejor que la segunda.  

Por favor digánme lo que piensan.  

Gracias de antemano.  

(Y también me pregunto por que el segundo verbo está en el subjuntivo del pluscuamperfecto y no está en la perfecta condiciónal, "habría terminado")


----------



## flljob

Me parece que hay un error. Debería, creo, ser:
Si él *hubiera sabido* que por la noche lo estuvo esperando, no hubiera terminado con su vida.

También es posible: ...no habría terminado con su vida.

Saludos


----------



## Meyer Wolfsheim

flljob said:


> Me parece que hay un error. Debería, creo, ser:
> Si él *hubiera sabido* que por la noche lo estuvo esperando, no hubiera terminado con su vida.
> 
> También es posible: ...no habría terminado con su vida.
> 
> Saludos


 
No, no hay un error. Ahora he revisado las letras y hay escrito: "Si él supiera que por las noches lo estuvo esperando, no hubiera terminado con su vida."

Es una canción ladina, si le ayuda mejor.

Pero mi pregunta es sobre la traducción de "lo estuvo esperando."


----------



## flljob

Es posible que sea una variante dialectal.
Si él supiera (se entiende que es un presente. Si él en este momento supiera) que lo estuvo esperando por la noche (es decir ayer por la noche), no se hubiera suicidado. Hay una incongruencia. No se hubiera suicidado implica que ya se suicidó, que en este momento está muerto, y por lo tanto no puede saber nada en este momento. Por eso creo que hay una incongruencia.

Saludos


----------



## Meyer Wolfsheim

Puedo darte la canción si quieres escucharla.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No es una variante dialectal sino un mal uso de los tiempos. _Si él supiera _es presente y futuro, es decir, presupone que aún puede saberlo, cosa imposible dado que está muerto. Forzosamente tendría que haber dicho _Si él hubiera sabido._


----------



## Mate

Meyer Wolfsheim said:


> Pero mi pregunta es sobre la traducción de "lo estuvo esperando."


Por favor, Meyer Wolfsheim, si su pregunta es acerca de "*lo estuvo esperando*", no escriba como título del hilo "*ES: Traducir el subjuntivo imperfecto*".

Gracias

Mateamargo
moderador


P.S. Cómo titular correctamente (clic).


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Why can't it be:

"Si él supiera que por la noche lo estuvo esperando, no *habría* terminado con su vida."

Also, some artists know that some lines in their songs are wrong but do it anyway to make it flow/rhyme.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Creo que es un error bastante frecuente entre hispanohablantes. No se puede usar el imperfecto del subjuntivo para una condición del pasado, es decir, para algo que ya no es posible. Corresponde utilizar el pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo.


----------



## Mate

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Why can't it be:
> 
> "Si él supiera que por la noche lo estuvo esperando, no *habría* terminado con su vida."
> 
> Also, some artists know that some lines in their songs are wrong but do it anyway to make it flow/rhyme.


Por lo que acaba de decir Marie Suzanne: el pobre cristiano está muerto.


----------



## flljob

MarieSuzanne said:


> Creo que es un error bastante frecuente entre hispanohablantes. No se puede usar el imperfecto del subjuntivo para una condición del pasado, es decir, para algo que ya no es posible. Corresponde utilizar el pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo.



Si la prótasis lleva el verbo en pretérito pluscuamperfecto, el de la apódosis puede aparecer en ese mismo tiempo, en el condicional compuesto o en el condicional simple. Son correctas:
Si lo hubiera sabido, *hubiera ido*.
Si lo hubiera sabido, *habría ido*.
Si hubieras jugado, ahora no estarías tan triste.*

Claro que la tercera es completamente diferente en cuanto a la relación temporal de la prótasis y la apódosis.

*Tomado de Gómez Torrego, Leonardo. _Gramática didáctica del español_. Editorial Zanichelli.

Saludos


----------



## VictorBsAs

O sea que la frase en correcto castellano sería:
"Si él hubiera sabido que por la noche lo estuvo esperando, no habría terminado con su vida."
y la traducción:
"If he had known that she was waiting for him during the night, he wouldn't have ended (with) his life."


----------



## flljob

VictorBsAs said:


> O sea que la frase en correcto castellano sería:
> "Si él hubiera sabido que por la noche lo estuvo esperando, no habría terminado con su vida."



Que es lo que se dijo en el mensaje 2.

Saludos


----------



## Mate

flljob said:


> Que es lo que se dijo en el mensaje 2.
> 
> Saludos


Exactamente por eso.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Meyer Wolfsheim said:


> Quiero traducir estas letras de la canción "La Locura."
> 
> "Si él supiera que por la noche lo estuvo esperando, no hubiera terminado con su vida."


La letra parece ser en castellano influido por el ladino judeo-español, así que no lo uses mucho como referencia de gramática.

Todas esas letras son muy agradables porque tienen unos modos de ser cantadas e incluyen unos giros y a veces vocabulario que nos hace pensar en varios siglos atrás. Pero por eso mismo tienes que andarte con cuidado al momento de aprender gramática de esos textos, porque a veces coincidirán con los usos contemporáneos castellanos y a veces no.

Si se toma esa frase como si fuera castellano (que es muy probable que sea muy correcta en ladino), la frase resulta 'arcaizante', si se permite el término, porque contiene un imperfecto funcionando como perfecto dentro de una frase condicional. Es como si todavía "supiera" y "supiese" significaran dos cosas distintas, y eso era 'la norma' -y pido excusas por usar esos términos- hace unos 600 o 700 años.

ADENDA:

Encontré que discografías de Yasmin Levy fueron nominadas en dos oportunidades para los  fRoots / BBC Radio 3 World Music Awards en la categoría _Culture Crossing._


----------



## flljob

Si la mar era de leche 
Yo me haría un pescador

También es una canción sefardí. En español sería _Si la mar fuera de leche, yo me haría un pescador_.

Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

Alec,

Que bueno es leerte....(en cualquier momento recibo la versión corregida en correcto castellano del _Quijote_, si querés te la paso).

la segunda estrofa de la canción

_Lagrimas de un amante desesperado
Su alma llena de tristeza, se quemaba
Si el supiera que por las noches, lo estuvo esperando
No hubiera terminado con su vida
Que pena._

Meyer:

I would say:
"If he*'d* knew that she had been waiting for him every night, he wouldn't have ended (with) his life."


----------



## flljob

Fer BA said:


> Alec,
> 
> Meyer:
> 
> I would say:
> "If he*'d* *known* that she had been waiting for him every night, he wouldn't have ended (with) his life."


 

Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

OOOPPPPSSSSSS !!!!

Actually I intended to use _would know, _as habitual past.


----------



## sra.c.mendez

Could it correctly be interpreted as "If he had _found out_ that she...(etc)"

Also, 


> Si lo hubiera sabido, hubiera ido.
> Si lo hubiera sabido, habría ido.



Do I understand correctly that habría and hubiera are interchangeable in this context? If so, is there any connotative difference?


----------



## flljob

You understand correctly.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Son intercambiables en la conclusión, no en la condición. Y no hay ninguna diferencia entre ambas formas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Si lo hubiera sabido, habría ido.


Yo veo normal y correcta _si lo supiese, habría ido_.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

XiaoRoel said:


> Yo veo normal y correcta _si lo supiese, habría ido_.



Xiao, "si lo supiese" significa "si en este momento o en el futuro lo supiera", por lo que no puede tener una conclusión en el pasado. Para haber actuado de otra forma tiene que haberlo sabido en el pasado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Xiao, "si lo supiese" significa "si en este momento o en el futuro lo supiera", por lo que no puede tener una conclusión en el pasado. Para haber actuado de otra forma tiene que haberlo sabido en el pasado.


Estimada Marie, quiero recordarte que _supiera/supiese_ es un pretérito, por tanto un tiempo de _pasado_. Creo que estás confundiendo *tiempo* (_presente, pretérito -o pasado- y futuro_) con *aspecto* (_perfectivo o imperfectivo -o mejor no perfectivo-_).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Xiao, es cierto que el imperfecto de subjuntivo tiene un valor de pasado en las oraciones subordinadas, pero no en la prótasis de una oración condicional. En la _Nueva gramática_ se dice claramente que "la inferencia contrafactual que permite en la prótasis el pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo se refiere *al presente *(_Si yo fuera rico_ implica "No lo soy"),* no al pasado* (...)."


----------



## aleCcowaN

"Si lo supiese/ra, habría ido" significa para mí respecto a una tercera persona que en el presente el hecho de que no haya ido es evidencia actual de que no lo sabe. Para primera persona requiere contextos muy específicos.

 "Si lo supiese/ra, hubiera ido" significa para mí exactamente lo mismo en el pasado y no le extraigo ningún sentido de pluscuamperfecto en este enunciado -aunque a veces la propia lógica de la situación podría hacer suponer que se trata de eso-. 

Si tengo que explicar la motivación interior del uso, para mí en ambos casos el subjuntivo apunta hacia la no existencia -es una desviación hacia lo 'irreal'- y no aporta ningún detalle adicional sobre la temporalidad expresada por el condicional compuesto o el pluscuamperfecto, a excepción de inhibir interpretaciones de futuro para el primero.

Y en definitiva, diferentes usos verbales bien establecidos -por nacionalidades, por educación, etc.- deben ser reconocidos como diferentes, no conciliados. Puede ser interesante para parte de los hablantes y de los estudiantes el aprovechar estos ejemplos para entender por qué se dice que los perfectos en el español de América no tienen el valor de los reciente sino otros valores, como el "valor de lo que es cierto": "Si hubiera sabido, no hubiera/habría -patatín patatán-" significa una garantía sobre ese comportamiento -o una gran mentira-. Con "supiera/se" no existe desde mi habla esa precisión o compromiso ... es como algo dibujado en el aire.


----------



## flljob

MarieSuzanne said:


> Xiao, "si lo supiese" significa "si en este momento o en el futuro lo supiera", por lo que no puede tener una conclusión en el pasado. Para haber actuado de otra forma tiene que haberlo sabido en el pasado.



Para mí es exactamente así.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

> En la _Nueva gramática_ se dice claramente que "la inferencia contrafactual que permite en la prótasis el pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo se refiere *al presente *(_Si yo fuera rico_ implica "No lo soy"),* no al pasado* (...)."


Supongo que te refieres a la ¿Nueva? gramática de la Academia. Pues éste es otro ejemplo de sus lindezas. Desde el punto de vista del yo que habla todo pasado se refiere a su presente. Pero esto es lógica no lengua. El sistema lingüístico tiene su propia estructura que no siempre coincide con la lógica. Un pasado es pasado aunque lo entendamos como presente, porque en cosas de lengua mandan los morfemas y los mecanismos de construcción sintáctica.
Puedes comprobarlo en el más alto nivel de la expresión lingüística que es la poesía que está lejísimos de la lógica.


----------



## Fer BA

Opino yo también: coincido con Susana, Flijob y Alec, evidentemente hay algún tipo de correlación temporal muy básica (muy _primitiva_ a nivel de adquisición de la lengua mejor) que nos hace ruidos con ciertas construcciones.

(Si cuando sali de casa) lo hubiera sabido, habría ido -aunque prefiero _hubiera ido_, por el valor _declarativo_ que señala Alec-
(Si ahora mismo) lo supiera, iría (y no habría ido).

Me parece que la lógica temporal está, para nosotros, muy imbricada en la lógica lingüística (¿será el espíritu de Bello que nos persigue?)


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Para ser estrictos, la combinación que propone Xiao (imperfecto de subjuntivo - condicional compuesto), si bien infrecuente, puede darse si la condición se refiere a un presente que indica *hábito *(es decir, que implica pasado, presente y futuro). Por ejemplo _Si te portaras bien no te habrían castigado._ Pero esto no se aplica a la frase consultada.


----------

